# Drop away or lizard tounge??



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

Are any of the pros shooting drop aways in field or are they all still shooting lizard tounges??


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Most experienced field shooters shoot the blade.


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> Most experienced field shooters shoot the blade.




What he said!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

kiss system


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> Most experienced field shooters shoot the blade.


I spent some time last weekend watching video of World competition, and yes from what I seen 80% are shooting Blade rest's but Not ALL, I did see several dropaway rest's.
Mostly on compound bows, hard to say what brands but the cord is almost always visible.
What would I prefer with my less then PERFECT form? Well prolly the one that affords the highest realiable clearance, tha'd be a dropaway, but Im still using a launcher on a spring loaded rest for Target, its just not really a blade.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

last year on a whim, i switched to a code red and plan on staying with it. my groups are as good or better than ever...... 

blade rests are a tradition with target shooters. just like long ata bows. change comes slowly...


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Drop aways are good for people who tend to have variances in each shot such as torque. The shorter time the rest is in contact with the arrow the less it will effect where the arrow goes. Also most top shooters use a blade because they have no moving parts to fail on them. I was watching some old Pro Archery webcasts and on one of them they said that an archer had his drop away fail on him, now it was field so the group he was with decided to take a break and let him fix it, but most times you will not have that option.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

all competition i go to allows for equipment failure............


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I prefer the blades myself. Anytime you have moving parts, you are introducing an opportunity for a failure. Todays drop aways are far better than some of the older ones. Some folks have even seen improved scores with them. If I were gonna go with a drop away I would recommend using a Limb Driver or a Drop Zone or one of the rests that the cable is taut at rest and relaxed at draw. Let the bow pull the rest down instead of up.That way if there is a failure, there is a greater chance that the arrow will still score. 

But that's just me.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

to me the lizard tounge is the superior system, I heard one pro say he likes to see drop aways on his competitors bows.....


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

well the lizard tounge is more dependible but if you have good strings Id shoot the drop away because there is no arrow contact to allter arrow flight


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I was told by a top notch shooter that some drop aways will work ok with a drop away and other bows it just will not work.....

some cams a drop away will alter cam timing


----------



## sawdust2 (Jan 7, 2009)

I find drop aways to difficult to fine tune, their just not there when you need them. The blades offers more opportunity for a perfect launch.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

i feel a drop away is ok for an average hunter who wants to hit a beer can at 20 yards


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Lizard tounge wait until you gave a cord break come off in the middle of a comp then you never have a drop away again I had it happen never again


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

LHpuncher said:


> I was told by a top notch shooter that some drop aways will work ok with a drop away and other bows it just will not work.....
> 
> some cams a drop away will alter cam timing


Well that may be true in some cases but i consider myself pretty dang good and i use both the blade and the drop away and with the drop away i shoot 60x quit often and outdoors i run in the high 540's to mid 550's depending on my day. I have had one fail on me but that was my fault due to the fact that i was shooting the drop away and it wasnt coming all the way up and during a state shoot my knot on my drop away tightened up so i had no idea where to reset my rest.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

avid3d said:


> all competition i go to allows for equipment failure............


now do you always have every part needed to repair your dropaway? Most will likely not...


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

at any point, i could repair my code red in 5 minutes. if you ever saw one of these taken apart, you'd see how little could go wrong. the main reason i switched was all the letdowns i had to do from my arrow falling off my rest. this was causing me a chronic pain in my bow arm shoulder. i have a long dl and my arrows aren't long enough to put back on the rest with my finger at full draw. now, no letdowns other than usual breakdown of shots and the rest performs great. i inspect quite often for anything abnormal. i still have a protuner in by tackle box and won't ever sell it.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

super* said:


> Well that may be true in some cases but i consider myself pretty dang good and i use both the blade and the drop away and with the drop away i shoot 60x quit often and outdoors i run in the high 540's to mid 550's depending on my day. I have had one fail on me but that was my fault due to the fact that i was shooting the drop away and it wasnt coming all the way up and during a state shoot my knot on my drop away tightened up so i had no idea where to reset my rest.


there you go, you shoot well with one but still had problems......


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

why ask for problems. check out Britesite.US for the pro tuner / the new verti Klik jesse Mount


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

LHpuncher said:


> there you go, you shoot well with one but still had problems......


Haha yea but it was my own fault never has happened again cuz now I pay more attention to them minor things.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

super* said:


> Haha yea but it was my own fault never has happened again cuz now I pay more attention to them minor things.


I try to pay attention but my minds wanders too much, lol


----------



## sawdust2 (Jan 7, 2009)

OK, after all of this which one are you going with?


----------

